# Help Decorating a Room



## Joey911 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I've just joined in search of help with decorating this room. The photo will be coming up in the next post as I need to have a post before I can share the photo. This Hooker desk is by the front door and moving it upstairs is practically impossible as it weighs a ridiculous amount. It is a very nice desk and it would be a shame to throw it out but I would like to make it look more decorative and less like there is an office right by my front door as it is one of the first areas people will see. There is a piano right in front of the desk but I don't know what to do to make that area look less "officey". I've thought of placing a tray with some playful decorative items on it, or books, etc. But I can't come up with an idea I really like, please help.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is the piano? Can you post more photos of the rest of the room.
My first thought was to pile some books on it (a couple of stacks )
and a decorative library type lamp, making it a reading table/desk. 

Are you also planning on a couch and a couple of chairs and coffee table in the room?
My first thought was a combination library and living room arrangement.
I think you can pull it off nicely.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BTW, nice desk. We have in our family room a large desk, a recliner
sofa, three chairs, a big TV, two brunch tables, and other stuff and it looks 
fine. 

Also, if you incorporate an area rug, you'll immediately soften the look
and make it more cozy.


----------



## Joey911 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you, it is a small area so I don't have much space really, and the ceilings are very tall there as well, and I don't understand why it keeps saying I need at least one post to post links since I already posted


----------



## Joey911 (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304026&stc=1&d=1472686597

Thank you, it is a small area so I don't have much space really, and the ceilings are very tall there as well

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304026&stc=1&d=1472686597

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304042&stc=1&d=1472686743


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Joey911 said:


> http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=304026&stc=1&d=1472686597
> 
> Thank you, it is a small area so I don't have much space really, and the ceilings are very tall there as well
> 
> ...


Unable to view the attachments. Maybe a mod can help.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Until we can view the pic's give us more info, such as...

the room size?

wall space? 

what pieces of furniture do you already have and
plan on using?

is there going to be a tv in that room? 

How many doorways leading to other rooms? 

...and anything else you can think of to tell us.

I think you need a certain amount of posts before you
can post pics...I don't know how many? 
I'm surprised that you got the first pic up?


----------



## regina.iri (Sep 8, 2016)

I would start by changing the color of the walls to something that is elegant but confy as well. Something like a lilac grey color. You can also change the color of the wood of the desk to make it white or very dark nearly black kind of color. It just pretty much depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## mariusbrodeala (Sep 7, 2016)

I would add a few concrete sculptures on it, something like this:







or like this









I got this from boxofsquares.com 

Good luck 

Marius


----------



## mariusbrodeala (Sep 7, 2016)

It looks like I can t find the edit button so I will reply to my post.

These are the links for the pictures: https://postimg.org/image/5fxh468gh/
and https://postimg.cc/image/646bn4769/


----------

